# Calling All Wool and Fitted users!



## sidrajedi (Apr 10, 2014)

When I had my first child three years ago I bought all pull covers and indian cotton prefolds. I have newborn to toddler sizes. What I really wanted was all organic cotton fitted and wool wraps. long story short, I am selling my large pul/prefold stash. I want to buy what I always wanted.

My youngest is 21 or so lbs. We plan on having more babies. I can do laundry every day but would prefer 2-3 times a week. What would you buy? 
How much?

I am looking at loveybums quick dry organic terry fitted and organic wool wrap covers. It looks like this is good for overnight too with doublers, even for my heavy wetters. Will I need to buy another type of cover for overnight? Will it last all night? Is there a better system than loveybums? I like them because my babies are big and their xl goes to 40lb+ where osocozy stop at 36Lb+

Both my girls were almost 9lbs at birth, so if I am wishful thinking and I can skip the newborn size (loveybumsediums start at 9lb) it will set us back $1536 for:
24 med diapers @$72/4
4 med covers @36/ea.
20 large diapers @$72/4
4 large covers @$36/ea
16 XL diapers @$72/4
4 XL covers @$36/ea
2 m/l doublers @$12/2
2 l/xl doublers @$12/2

I am going to buy them a little at a time but it is atill a lot of money to spend so is love to get some feedback. Is this too much?

I'm hoping to buy one diaper and doublers to see if it works for me overnight before I go a step further.

Anyone?


----------



## sidrajedi (Apr 10, 2014)

Bump


----------

